# Plowing advice with my new Chevy



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I'm going to get my new (used) chevy set up for plowing this season. Its a 2008 Chevy 2500HD, Duramax, Allison Trans. I'm plowing with a Boss 8' Straight Blade. Any advice on what gear to plow in, technique, and overall experience in these newer chevys/duramax trucks? thanks a lot- ussmileyflag

PS- Its 9/11 today, let's not forget. I just got out of the service after 6 years and would like to honor those who are serving our country today... :salute:


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

If you are pushing snow forward, use the D....when you want to back up. Use the R. Hope this helps.


----------



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I had no idea!!! I was asking because I read some people were saying to use gear (1) forward... Just trying to get info that's all...


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah some people say use the 1 instead of the D. I have an 01 GMC gasser and use D and havent had any issues in 2 seasons. I just do driveways and I am easy on my truck. Yours sounds nice. Im jealous.


----------



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, appreciate the compliment, I bet you wouldn't be jealous of my payment! haha


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I had a Chevy Dmax/Allison. Used Drive all the time and not 1. The Allison is one of the best made.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

This will be my first winter in my Dmax. I plan to plow in Drive with Tow/Haul on and 4hi. 1st gear would be way to slow to be productive in parking lots.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;1070727 said:


> This will be my first winter in my Dmax. I plan to plow in Drive with Tow/Haul on and 4hi. 1st gear would be way to slow to be productive in parking lots.


Common misconception that T/H is a wise choice for plowing short distances. Many think they're "helping" the trans but all they're doing is adding unneeded wear to the TC and it's components if it won't be in 2nd for any length of time. Once you're in 2nd with T/H on the TC applies....go a short distance to the pile and slow or come to a stop, trans releases the TC and downshifts back to 1st. Do it a hundred times per event and you're just adding wear through totally unnecessary and avoidable cycling of the TC and it's solenoid.

Snowplowing isn't towing or hauling unless you're plowing roads.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Use the manual shifting mode, put a weightbox in the bed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Give the truck some TLC. After all it's a Chevy:laughing:. Seriously, up-grade the wire from your alternator to the battery, and make sure you have a good quality battery of the highest amp hour rating you can install in the available space. I like to use a dual post battery (both side and top post) and install the plow and components to the posts not used by the truck. The battery acts as a filter that way, will give you cleaner power and assure you are not running the plow directly off the alternator. DO NOT use the jump lug to pick up a power supply, If you'd watch what an oscilloscope does when connected there you'd understand, today's electronic components are not designed for those kinds of voltage spikes.

Thank you for your service:salute:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Doe's the truck have twin 125 amp alternators? (plow prep)


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Just put it in D and go like hell. You'll be fine!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;1070794 said:


> Common misconception that T/H is a wise choice for plowing short distances. Many think they're "helping" the trans but all they're doing is adding unneeded wear to the TC and it's components if it won't be in 2nd for any length of time. Once you're in 2nd with T/H on the TC applies....go a short distance to the pile and slow or come to a stop, trans releases the TC and downshifts back to 1st. Do it a hundred times per event and you're just adding wear through totally unnecessary and avoidable cycling of the TC and it's solenoid.
> 
> Snowplowing isn't towing or hauling unless you're plowing roads.


Thanks for the tip!



NoFearDeere;1070819 said:


> Just put it in D and go like hell. You'll be fine!


That's what I did for 3yrs with my 1/2ton. Works great.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

blackDiesel;1070632 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm going to get my new (used) chevy set up for plowing this season. Its a 2008 Chevy 2500HD, Duramax, Allison Trans. I'm plowing with a Boss 8' Straight Blade. Any advice on what gear to plow in, technique, and overall experience in these newer chevys/duramax trucks? thanks a lot- ussmileyflag
> 
> PS- Its 9/11 today, let's not forget. I just got out of the service after 6 years and would like to honor those who are serving our country today... :salute:


First things first--Thankyou for serving our country.I'm offering a discount to all active military in my excavating biz,seems the least I can do.

Last year was the first time plowing with my 2006 3500 W the Dmax and Ally.I plowed in D in 4H unless it was extremely heavy wet snow and then in 4L,also in D.The Ally is smarter than you so there's really no reason to use the manual mode of 1-6,but if that's what floats your boat,pick a gear that feels right to the load you're pushing.Backing up in 4L is extremely slow so on a long return,I usually put it in 4H.I absolutely love the way my truck pushes snow,should have retired my old 88 V30 dump truck gasser years ago.I'm giving up app.4-5K lbs. and the Dmax will outpush her hands down and with just single rear wheels compared to duals.I also cut my fuel consumption to app. half on my entire 10-12 hr. route. Have fun.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

blackDiesel;1070639 said:


> Thanks! I had no idea!!! I was asking because I read some people were saying to use gear (1) forward... Just trying to get info that's all...


This seems to be more for the 4L80E/4L85E transmissions- keeps them from upshifting. if you're doing drives... might as well hold it in 1, the extra torque can't hurt- especially when stacking at the end of the drive!

Just remember- always keep track of where you are when you're backing up... in the middle of your first snow storm when you're nervous and jittery about plowing for the first time... it's real easy to back up fast and cream a mailbox or a tree... seen it done!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;1070794 said:


> Common misconception that T/H is a wise choice for plowing short distances. Many think they're "helping" the trans but all they're doing is adding unneeded wear to the TC and it's components if it won't be in 2nd for any length of time. Once you're in 2nd with T/H on the TC applies....go a short distance to the pile and slow or come to a stop, trans releases the TC and downshifts back to 1st. Do it a hundred times per event and you're just adding wear through totally unnecessary and avoidable cycling of the TC and it's solenoid.
> 
> Snowplowing isn't towing or hauling unless you're plowing roads.


Do you know what trucks lock up in T/H in 2nd gear?

I'm not sure what you mean the "TC applies"..... do you mean locks? Also, "releases"? You mean unlock? The TC is always working, usually in an unlocked capacity, and usually in fluid coupling, where a lot of heat is generated because the TC is spinning at a different speed than the engine.

Is it possible that the lockup could help with keeping trans temps down, as there is no slippage when it's locked?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JDiepstra;1082370 said:


> Do you know what trucks lock up in T/H in 2nd gear?


 Anything with an Allison 1000 whether gas or Diesel.



JDiepstra;1082370 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean the "TC applies"..... do you mean locks? Also, "releases"? You mean unlock?


 Correct, to "lock" it has to "apply" the TC clutch, and to "unlock" it has to "release" the clutch (just like with a manual trans). Same thing just different terminology.



JDiepstra;1082370 said:


> The TC is always working, usually in an unlocked capacity, and usually in fluid coupling, where a lot of heat is generated because the TC is spinning at a different speed than the engine. Is it possible that the lockup could help with keeping trans temps down, as there is no slippage when it's locked?


The trick is to keep the speed between the converter pump/housing (which is connected to the engine) and the turbine (which is connected to the trans input shaft) as close to the same speed as much as possible through driver technique to reduce that slippage. And to do that you keep RPM's above the stall speed of the TC. This lessens the speed difference between those two components that are connected by the fluid coupling thus reducing heat buildup. Avoiding lugging at low speeds, using a lower gear and not pushing hard at low engine RPM's will reduce heat production in the converter.

Tow/Haul will not replace a drivers uneducated right foot in a plowing application and in most cases (other than road plowing) is actually a hindrance to the life of the TC.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks B+B


----------

